# Ferzu banned me for a made up 4 letter word from twitch.tv.



## MiroTheFox (Mar 13, 2021)

I got banned for saying "Reee." 

all i replied to them was

"Are you fucking serious?"


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 13, 2021)

Who is Ferzu?


----------



## MiroTheFox (Mar 13, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Who is Ferzu?


the website. its a furry social media website.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 13, 2021)

MiroTheFox said:


> the website. its a furry social media website.



Okay, and?


----------



## MiroTheFox (Mar 13, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Okay, and?


i just can't take it seriously, and neither should you UwU


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 13, 2021)

MiroTheFox said:


> i just can't take it seriously, and neither should you UwU


Then why post on FA's forums?


----------



## ben909 (Mar 13, 2021)

Does it have any special meaning?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 13, 2021)

ben909 said:


> Does it have any special meaning?


The term originated from 4chan to imitate Pepe the frog screaming, to express overwhelming anger or frustration. It later went mainstream. Some people think it's a dog whistle for bad groups, which, is not a thing to debate here for the sake of preventing any arguments.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 13, 2021)

My friends say it all the time in my server, but we goof around often.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 14, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> The term originated from 4chan to imitate Pepe the frog screaming, to express overwhelming anger or frustration. It later went mainstream. Some people think it's a dog whistle for bad groups, which, is not a thing to debate here for the sake of preventing any arguments.


The pushback is unrelated to Pepe (though that’s a subject on its own I imagine several users would love to have), but association with using it to represent people at various points on the autism spectrum in a negative fashion due to significant overlap with the “autistic screeching” meme. An overlap that’s only grown in recent years as Pepe nosedived in use outside of the Chan crowds.

And, like, this isn’t just my word / thought on the matter: KYM and Urban Dictionary both point this out, and several of the top Google responses digging into it are back-and-forths as to if they overlap and not (with most of the defenses that they don’t not actually doing anything to argue there’s no overlap but instead posit “Pepe came first ergo it’s fine”).

People are still going to post it as, again, it’s bred into Chan culture at this point just like the ‘God Wills It’ and ‘It’s a trap!’ ones. But it’s really not a surprise why somewhere unaffiliated would treat it with the same level of response as... well, the above two memes.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 14, 2021)

It's Ferzu. It's garbage to begin with.


----------



## MiroTheFox (Mar 14, 2021)

Deff not a thing to get banned for though, such a weird rule.


Yakamaru said:


> It's Ferzu. It's garbage to begin with.


Troo, didn't think they'd be that awful, to ban people for out of context memes. but whatever xD


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 14, 2021)

Attaman said:


> The pushback is unrelated to Pepe (though that’s a subject on its own I imagine several users would love to have), but association with using it to represent people at various points on the autism spectrum in a negative fashion due to significant overlap with the “autistic screeching” meme. An overlap that’s only grown in recent years as Pepe nosedived in use outside of the Chan crowds.
> 
> And, like, this isn’t just my word / thought on the matter: KYM and Urban Dictionary both point this out, and several of the top Google responses digging into it are back-and-forths as to if they overlap and not (with most of the defenses that they don’t not actually doing anything to argue there’s no overlap but instead posit “Pepe came first ergo it’s fine”).
> 
> People are still going to post it as, again, it’s bred into Chan culture at this point just like the ‘God Wills It’ and ‘It’s a trap!’ ones. But it’s really not a surprise why somewhere unaffiliated would treat it with the same level of response as... well, the above two memes.


Ah, so I was mistaken. I appreciate the clarification


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 14, 2021)

The first time I heard about this site, and I see it's already shit from what I'm reading.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 14, 2021)

Attaman said:


> The pushback is unrelated to Pepe (though that’s a subject on its own I imagine several users would love to have), but association with using it to represent people at various points on the autism spectrum in a negative fashion due to significant overlap with the “autistic screeching” meme. An overlap that’s only grown in recent years as Pepe nosedived in use outside of the Chan crowds.
> 
> And, like, this isn’t just my word / thought on the matter: KYM and Urban Dictionary both point this out, and several of the top Google responses digging into it are back-and-forths as to if they overlap and not (with most of the defenses that they don’t not actually doing anything to argue there’s no overlap but instead posit “Pepe came first ergo it’s fine”).
> 
> People are still going to post it as, again, it’s bred into Chan culture at this point just like the ‘God Wills It’ and ‘It’s a trap!’ ones. But it’s really not a surprise why somewhere unaffiliated would treat it with the same level of response as... well, the above two memes.



Ironically, I'm autistic and yet I love pepe memes. Then again I have a sense of humor.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 14, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Ironically, I'm autistic and yet I love pepe memes. Then again I have a sense of humor.


Well, not everyone who is autistic, enjoys being made fun of for being autistic, and I wouldn't say they lack of sense of humor for not wanting to be mocked so much.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 14, 2021)

Reee!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 14, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Well, not everyone who is autistic, enjoys being made fun of for being autistic, and I wouldn't say they lack of sense of humor for not wanting to be mocked so much.



You should really see my discord server, we literally make fun of each other and when we get in a rule scuffle in Warhammer TTS I tell my friends to "stop acting autistic". There's the thing, in between having autism and yet behaving in the way that is the stereotype. As in arguing over petty details. Then again I was taught in school to act normal, I don't use my diagnosis as a special get out of ridicule card.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 14, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> You should really see my discord server, we literally make fun of each other and when we get in a rule scuffle in Warhammer TTS I tell my friends to "stop acting autistic". There's the thing, in between having autism and yet behaving in the way that is the stereotype. As in arguing over petty details. Then again I was taught in school to act normal, I don't use my diagnosis as a special get out of ridicule card.


Well, I don't see anything wrong with joking with friends if it's all in good fun. You do you, but what I meant more specifically was random people online targeting people on the spectrum and mocking them.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 14, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Well, I don't see anything wrong with joking with friends if it's all in good fun. You do you, but what I meant more specifically was random people online targeting people on the spectrum and mocking them.



Oh no, I just call random people online idiots and losers. Those terms are neutral and mean someone acts like an idiot or a loser. That's the thing, I never insult you based on something you cannot help. I insult people based on factors they can control. 

Also, last night we had an issue with my friend Josh not realizing he could have fired an attack from his Valkyrie gunship and he got salty with my friend Classic who was our GM because he's played tabletop offline. It happens, especially in a game like Warhammer 40,000 where there are a lot of rules. That's some of the appeal of Warhammer to some of us on the spectrum.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Mar 14, 2021)

It sucks how sensitive people are around the internet. Even if you didn't mean any harm, whenever it's possible to be misinterpreted into another, you can only hope people are thoughtful or benevolent enough to take that...

Whenever I hear about these kinda stuffs happening, I think, by far, FAF is the best field to express my puns and stuffs without any dramas UwU

Just a tip: If you think or feel like anything's gonna go wrong the slightest, don't forget to add some explanations for those potential disasters!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 14, 2021)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> It sucks how sensitive people are around the internet. Even if you didn't mean any harm, whenever it's possible to be misinterpreted into another, you can only hope people are thoughtful or benevolent enough to take that...
> 
> Whenever I hear about these kinda stuffs happening, I think, by far, FAF is the best field to express my puns and stuffs without any dramas UwU
> 
> Just a tip: If you think or feel like anything's gonna go wrong the slightest, don't forget to add some explanations for those potential disasters!



Some people live to be offended, for some it's a means of gaining power. Others simply live in sheltered lives and some people simply shouldn't have been on the internet in the first place.


----------



## Play3r (Mar 14, 2021)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> It sucks how sensitive people are around the internet. Even if you didn't mean any harm, whenever it's possible to be misinterpreted into another, you can only hope people are thoughtful or benevolent enough to take that...
> 
> Whenever I hear about these kinda stuffs happening, I think, by far, FAF is the best field to express my puns and stuffs without any dramas UwU
> 
> Just a tip: If you think or feel like anything's gonna go wrong the slightest, don't forget to add some explanations for those potential disasters!


Agreed


----------



## Attaman (Mar 14, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Ah, so I was mistaken. I appreciate the clarification


It happens, see the whole “We regret to inform you the duck is racist” meme: Things people find funny are distributed, sometimes like wildfire, then it’s found out “Oh. _Oh._” And suddenly becomes less humorous / prolific.

And in the case of memes where there’s plausible deniability on both good and bad actors’ part (ex: It’s easy to come to that four-letter conclusion for the sound of an angry gecko), it makes it all the more likely somebody won’t notice until directly brought to their attention and / or damage has been done.




Stray Cat Terry said:


> It sucks how sensitive people are around the internet. Even if you didn't mean any harm,


I can just about promise you that if I run over somebody’s foot with my car and respond “Oops, didn’t see you there: My bad.” That their foot is still going to be paste.

Same basic principle, especially when it comes to things that can be seen as purposefully treating somebody’s existence or unconscious behaviors as a punchline. If the only jokes at one’s disposal are of a punching down nature, get a better book or understand that your jokes only have a lifespan of about as long as it’s socially acceptable to punch down at your target. Part of the reason the Daily Show (as one example) is relatively golden (as in it aged relatively well) is because it had a book that went beyond “All rise for the honorable chick with a-“.

Also, I mean, mocking people - particularly for things they can’t control - is a dick move in general. Mistakes happen, learn from them and move on. Don’t double down that “Actually you’re wrong for being upset”. See car-foot analogy.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Mar 14, 2021)

Attaman said:


> I can just about promise you that if I run over somebody’s foot with my car and respond “Oops, didn’t see you there: My bad.” That their foot is still going to be paste.



I get what you mean. If I'm gonna be involved in any conflict with me being the offender, I have no choice but to admit and take whatever punishment and outcome relevant--That's how I face it.

And that's why I'd try to 'drive safe'. But still... when people just run outta nowhere--for example--and have their feet crushed, well... Pity them. While I'll be taking my own karma, again--as you said--their damage shall not be reversed easily, if not at all. 

So, if it can be predicted to some extent that anything will cause conflicts, 'both party' should be careful UwU


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Mar 14, 2021)

Imagine still using Ferzu in 2021


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 14, 2021)

TheCynicalViet said:


> Imagine still using Ferzu in 2021



Imagine me not knowing what Ferzu is until 2021.


----------



## Punji (Mar 14, 2021)

Eh. Sticks and stones.

Don't know much of anything about Ferzu but it sounds like you might have dodged a bullet.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 14, 2021)

I think you might have pissed off one or more of the butthurt survivors of the recent purge.


----------



## ben909 (Mar 14, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I think you might have pissed off one or more of the butthurt survivors of the recent purge.


Purge?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 14, 2021)

ben909 said:


> Purge?


For a while there was a vocal clique of users dominating the message feed with soapboxing, single-word spam, and antagonism toward the admin team. It got to the point that they basically declared themselves unofficial moderators of all discourse. Their most recent stunt was targeted harassment against a user who was looking for an RP partner for a quadruped × quadruped scenario, declaring it "zoophilia" and calling for action (including violence) against people with feral characters in NSFW situations. They also tried to redefine the term "feral" on the spot for their own purposes, since most of the 'activism' among these types revolves around language control. When the admins released a statement telling them  to cut the shit, the rabble-rousers had a collective meltdown and began declaring the app a haven for pedos and zoos, as well as disparaging/threatening the admins. That's when the glorious purge began. After ban upon ban upon ban over the past few days, it's a lot more peaceful and enjoyable.


----------



## ben909 (Mar 14, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> For a while there was a vocal clique of users dominating the message feed with soapboxing, single-word spam, and antagonism toward the admin team. It got to the point that they basically declared themselves unofficial moderators of all discourse. Their most recent stunt was targeted harassment against a user who was looking for an RP partner for a quadruped × quadruped scenario, declaring it "zoophilia" and calling for action against people with feral characters in NSFW situations. When the admins released a statement telling them  to cut the shit, the rabble-rousers had a collective meltdown and began declaring the app a haven for pedos and zoos, as well as disparaging/threatening the admins. That's when the glorious purge began. After ban upon ban upon ban over the past few days, it's a lot more peaceful and enjoyable.



ok that makes sense


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 14, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> For a while there was a vocal clique of users dominating the message feed with soapboxing, single-word spam, and antagonism toward the admin team. It got to the point that they basically declared themselves unofficial moderators of all discourse. Their most recent stunt was targeted harassment against a user who was looking for an RP partner for a quadruped × quadruped scenario, declaring it "zoophilia" and calling for action (including violence) against people with feral characters in NSFW situations. They also tried to redefine the term "feral" on the spot for their own purposes, since most of the 'activism' among these types revolves around language control. When the admins released a statement telling them  to cut the shit, the rabble-rousers had a collective meltdown and began declaring the app a haven for pedos and zoos, as well as disparaging/threatening the admins. That's when the glorious purge began. After ban upon ban upon ban over the past few days, it's a lot more peaceful and enjoyable.



The whole site sounds like this:


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 14, 2021)

The site was fine until it canned its moderation team and volunteer mall cops took over.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 14, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> The site was fine until it canned its moderation team and volunteer mall cops took over.



That's a thing, never give power to people who will abuse it. Same in my discord. You need a team of trustworthy people.


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 14, 2021)

I'm autistic and if I screamed you'd all be deaf. Reee? Nah.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 14, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> I'm autistic and if I screamed you'd all be deaf. Reee? Nah.



Go Chris Chan! Use Screech attack! It's super effective!


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 14, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> I'm autistic and if I screamed you'd all be deaf. Reee? Nah.





Jaredthefox92 said:


> Go Chris Chan! Use Screech attack! It's super effective!



You've lost any respect I might have had for you.

(Don't cry, I had zero respect for you to begin with. Yay.)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 15, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> You've lost any respect I might have had for you.
> 
> (Don't cry, I had zero respect for you to begin with. Yay.)



It's okay, I don't even know who you are so it's cool.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 15, 2021)

I made 3 accounts there and deleted them. Haven't regretted it since.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 15, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> I made 3 accounts there and deleted them. Haven't regretted it since.


Reee? :>


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 15, 2021)

Yes, I had to reee-evaluate my decision.


----------



## ConorHyena (Mar 15, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Reee? :>


that seems somewhat reee-tarded.

I'm not serious, it's my soggy version of humor


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 15, 2021)

ConorHyena said:


> that seems somewhat reee-tarded.
> 
> I'm not serious, it's my soggy version of humor


Pffffft.


----------



## Raever (Mar 15, 2021)

While I understand that some people could use the phrase in a genuinely insulting manner (albeit- I know few who'd feel insulted, even on the spectrum) I think saying that without any other context, especially in reference to a meme, video, or other form of indirect post...maybe it's not worth a ban? lol


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 15, 2021)

ConorHyena said:


> that seems somewhat reee-tarded.
> 
> I'm not serious, it's my soggy version of humor


It was very reee-tarded. The whole experience was ech-cruciating and reee-grettable.


----------



## ben909 (Mar 15, 2021)

at least here it does not seem we overreact to this on the second page


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 15, 2021)

ben909 said:


> at least here it does not seem we overreact to this on the second page


_cough_
You meant overreeeact, right? :>
_cough_


----------



## ConorHyena (Mar 15, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> _cough_
> You meant overreeeact, right? :>
> _cough_


*cancels*


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 15, 2021)

You know when a dictator bans a caricature of themselves or a joke? social media sites nowadays function a little bit like that. Amazing how it's always the same types who can't handle mockery, even in the form of just a funny noise.

Then the jokes write themselves. "How dare you suggest I'm easy to offend and can't keep myself together REEEEE". Humor is such a natural thing to us, when you ban humor, reality becomes a joke to compensate


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 15, 2021)

ConorHyena said:


> *cancels*


Noooo, not another subscriber. :<

I swear I will wiggle my butt more on OnlyFans.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 15, 2021)

ConorHyena said:


> that seems somewhat reee-tarded.
> 
> I'm not serious, it's my soggy version of humor


Careful with that offensive term, citizen


----------



## ConorHyena (Mar 15, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Noooo, not another subscriber. :<
> 
> I swear I will wiggle my butt more on OnlyFans.


okay to see that I'll uncancel you.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 15, 2021)

ConorHyena said:


> okay to see that I'll uncancel you.


See more of this bad boy in wiggly goodness? Please. You know you love it. =3=


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 15, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> You know when a dictator bans a caricature of themselves or a joke? social media sites nowadays function a little bit like that. Amazing how it's always the same types who can't handle mockery, even in the form of just a funny noise.
> 
> Then the jokes write themselves. "How dare you suggest I'm easy to offend and can't keep myself together REEEEE". Humor is such a natural thing to us, when you ban humor, reality becomes a joke to compensate



Some dictators are clowns. They just don't see themselves for how funny they really are. But, dictators usually have insecurity issues with their egos. Hitler, Stalin, the Kims, ect ect. You'll find a lot of people who moderate websites generally are not the type of people you'd give actual power to positions IRL.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 15, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Some dictators are clowns. They just don't see themselves for how funny they really are. But, dictators usually have insecurity issues with their egos. Hitler, Stalin, the Kims, ect ect. You'll find a lot of people who moderate websites generally are not the type of people you'd give actual power to positions IRL.


I know of a quote from Mussolini to author Malaparte after he read his novel _Mr Chameleon_, which satirized him : "You shot me right in the gut". Dictators and other authoritarians equate words with physical violence, because words can actually destroy them.


----------



## Raever (Mar 16, 2021)

To follow up on the above, generally speaking, people who find too much security outside of themselves rarely know themselves. So they'll be offended by everything regarding anything to compensate for the lack of introspection. Only the truly authentic can look at the world and their place in it, and laugh.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 17, 2021)

I’mma be real doc: Going from “A site has a debatably heavy-handed / disproportionate  response to a phrase with noticeable and noticed overlap to an autism-deriding meme” to “This is literally just like fascism” ain’t a good look. “People the subject of such memes / jokes should learn to laugh and stop being so coddled” not being much better.

Self reporting my own post to get attention from staff to the thread since there hasn’t really been any constructive discussion or developments for the better part of a page anyhow, but seriously how many times and tempos of this dance are we going to do?


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Mar 18, 2021)

Attaman said:


> I’mma be real doc: Going from “A site has a debatably heavy-handed / disproportionate  response to a phrase with noticeable and noticed overlap to an autism-deriding meme” to “This is literally just like fascism” ain’t a good look. “People the subject of such memes / jokes should learn to laugh and stop being so coddled” not being much better.
> 
> Self reporting my own post to get attention from staff to the thread since there hasn’t really been any constructive discussion or developments for the better part of a page anyhow, but seriously how many times and tempos of this dance are we going to do?



Not only a moral windbag but also a waster of staff time. 

_Shocking_.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 18, 2021)

ASTA said:


> Not only a moral windbag but also a waster of staff time.
> 
> _Shocking_.


Look, ASTA, I'm going to be blunt: We got it in the first seventeen threads that you believe FAF would be better with me banned and gone and that I'm a foppish cloud screamer. Luffy has probably got the message. Flamingo's probably got the message. The two of them might even have actual messages on top of those. You can try for number eighteen, and by that I mean will probably not stop by try and PM number fifty, but I don't think it's going to do your argument or the thread's lifespan any more good than the last seven attempts. Might I suggest a more productive use of your time. Like, say, watching paint dry. Or reporting some of my plentiful objectionable posts / behaviors you've supposedly been sitting on for years now that any one of which would yield the just smiting I deserve.

Because I'm now going to let you in on a little secret: The more times you make this exact same drive-by spiel, and the more blatantly you go at it, the more 2.4 creeps out from the CoC tab to peek into the browser window like a bad Ad banner. And one of these days the charm's going to fade, the magic's going to be lost, and I'm going to tickle that little blue "Report" button to make up for the dozen times I'm sure you hit it over for this post just now. And when that happens, suddenly the "Can only take action if the user directly relevant reports it" clause is going to become rather fun, and your willingness to boldly provide precedent of "repeated or continuing" is going to become quite novel again.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Mar 18, 2021)

Attaman said:


> Look, ASTA, I'm going to be blunt: We got it in the first seventeen threads that you believe FAF would be better with me banned and gone and that I'm a foppish cloud screamer. Luffy has probably got the message. Flamingo's probably got the message. The two of them might even have actual messages on top of those. You can try for number eighteen, and by that I mean will probably not stop by try and PM number fifty, but I don't think it's going to do your argument or the thread's lifespan any more good than the last seven attempts. Might I suggest a more productive use of your time. Like, say, watching paint dry. Or reporting some of my plentiful objectionable posts / behaviors you've supposedly been sitting on for years now that any one of which would yield the just smiting I deserve.
> 
> Because I'm now going to let you in on a little secret: The more times you make this exact same drive-by spiel, and the more blatantly you go at it, the more 2.4 creeps out from the CoC tab to peek into the browser window like a bad Ad banner. And one of these days the charm's going to fade, the magic's going to be lost, and I'm going to tickle that little blue "Report" button to make up for the dozen times I'm sure you hit it over for this post just now. And when that happens, suddenly the "Can only take action if the user directly relevant reports it" clause is going to become rather fun, and your willingness to boldly provide precedent of "repeated or continuing" is going to become quite novel again.



Love you too, Attaman. 

Keep being awesome.


----------



## Rassah (Mar 18, 2021)

If it makes you feel better, a friend of mine got suspended from Twitter for violating their rule against promoting or encouraging suicide or self harm. The post in question? Quote:
@(redacted) Oh go sit on a cactus.

P.S. I see Atta is still being blunt. To paraphrase Fallout,
"FAF... FAF never changes..."


----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 18, 2021)

I mean.... I will just say its a little odd to see the discussion go from out of context meme to using that as the beginning of inserting a slur that has been used in part towards one of the very groups in which context would imply what the aforementioned meme was being used for, aka what has been commonly referred to as 'autistic screeching'.

Like I guess do you like live your lives just kinda a bizarre way to have things unfold.


----------



## Flamingo (Mar 18, 2021)




----------

